# 7/ 11/ 08



## Mercedesfreund (7. Nov. 2008)

Allen Geburtstagskindern die besten Glückwünsche und alles Gute.. besonders für Swen Kramer , der grad hier entdeckt wurde,Gruß Werner


----------



## Vera44 (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: 7/ 11/ 08*

Auch von mir allen Geburtstagskindern ein herzliches 3


----------

